# Trying to Figure Out...



## alliepallie89 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm new to these forums, but I saw a lot of people posting here who seem to know a lot about a variety of dog breeds. This past weekend my boyfriend and I adopted a puppy from our local animal shelter and we named her Lola. We know that Lola's mom, who had her in the shelter, is a Basenji. However, my boyfriend and I have been trying to figure out what her other half could possibly be! She has the face of a Basenji pup (I think) and she also has a curled up tail. One of her paws is white, but she appears to be fuzzier than most Basenjis. Also, she has flopped over ears and she can bark, unlike Basenjis who "yodel." Anyways, I was wondering if anyone out there had any guesses for me. Here's her picture:


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Breeds that are common in a geographic location can be a big clue, depending on where you live. Not knowing that, I would guess a possible lab mix with basenji. It could also be some sort of shepherd cross.

How old is the puppy?


----------



## alliepallie89 (Sep 20, 2013)

Right now she is only 8 weeks old. Initially I was thinking some sort of Shepard because of her fur, but she is very small for a Shepard. Her paws are also small, but that could just be because she has basenji proportions rather than Shepard. We were also thinking possibly a dachshund mix, but I don't know how likely that would be. We're in the Dallas area, but we just moved here and don't really know what breeds are prevalent down here, though I have seen lots of pits, chihuahuas, border Collie's, labs, boxers, and Shepards at the shelters.


----------



## PetLover101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Suggestions???

I love my dog so much, but sometimes she can be a real pain!!!
I live in an apartment and she won't go to the bathroom unless she is off the leash, so what do I do...? Let her off! sometimes she is good sometimes she is bad, does anyone have any pet security advice, She has tags and microchipped but that takes forever to find her if she gets lost! Any other ideas?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

PetLover101 said:


> Suggestions???
> 
> I love my dog so much, but sometimes she can be a real pain!!!
> I live in an apartment and she won't go to the bathroom unless she is off the leash, so what do I do...? Let her off! sometimes she is good sometimes she is bad, does anyone have any pet security advice, She has tags and microchipped but that takes forever to find her if she gets lost! Any other ideas?


Simple. Never ever let her off leash. Ever (unless eventually you work on recall enough that she'll come when you call her). Get a long line so she can get far enough away from you to feel comfortable enough to go potty.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep your dog on a leash. But the definition of a leash can vary. As Willowy said, a long line can be hepful. Some dogs do well on a flexi leash so you can reel her in when she's done. Even a long length of lightweight closeline or rope can work. 

8 weeks is a bit young to figure anything out. Our vet uses a rule of thumb, at least for small dogs, double their weight at 14 weeks old to get their adult weight. It has worked well for us.


----------

